# looking for new gun..ne ideas



## billyclark (Nov 30, 2005)

*which is better for moose*​
338 ultra mag964.29%325 wsm535.71%


----------



## billyclark (Nov 30, 2005)

I just looked into a 325 wsm and ive been wondering if i should go with that or the 338 ultra mag.. im only 16 so would the 338 be bit heavy for me..ive go a 7mm wsm BLR and its fine for recoil... which would be better??


----------



## bgoldhunter (Apr 13, 2005)

Do you reload? I think the some of the WSM's are here for good (270,7mm, and 300), but don't think the 325 or any of the WSSM's will last. If you don't reload, I would go with the 338 and even if I did, would still probably lean that way.

Don't get me wrong, I like the WSM's. I have a 300WSM M70 Coyote, and am getting a 270WSM M70 Featherweight, so it's not like I don't like them!


----------



## billyclark (Nov 30, 2005)

i was told that before. what do you think the best model would be to get it in?? I want somethng with an acutrigger.


----------



## driggy (Apr 26, 2005)

Had a 338UM in a sendero and kicked like a mule. Haven't shot the 325 yet but have seen results from a Kimber SS. First 3 throught the same hole almost. 2 more to move it over. Next three through same hole. I've seen the target. 100yds. Since I live in AK I will be getting one ASAP. Enjoy what ever you pick.

PS have you thought about a 376 Steyr. Got one and shoots nice. Best thing is recoil doesn't kill you and you get almost equal power of 375 H&H.
It's a little hard finding shells, though they usually go for aroud $30, about $15 less than 338UM.


----------



## TN.Frank (Nov 12, 2005)

Stupid question, why do you want to use one of those ctgs. to hunt deer with?? Why not just get a nice 30-06 or 270 Win. and be done with it? Now if you were talking large bear then I could see the need for such a brut of a ctg. but for gosh shakes, a dang 30/30 will kill a deer cleanly out to 200 yrds so why are you looking for such "over kill" in a new rifle? :eyeroll:

Ahh, ok, I just read the poll question but my answer still stands. A 270 Win with a 150gr bullet will cleanly drop a moose out to 200 yrds and the '06 with a 180gr is more then enough to take one. I guess if you just had to have something "big" I'd go with the new 450 Marlin, it'd be a handy gun to pack in brush and it'll take any critter that walks on this side of the Alantic including large bear.


----------



## driggy (Apr 26, 2005)

TN Frank, It's obvious you've never hunted west of the Mississippi. Not much brush and it's usually in patches. Most trees are in wind rows except around natural water souces. In AK where I live now you are more accurate except for the fact we have the bears. My brother took a ND bull this year. Smaller one and he was amazed how little affect his 300 UM had on it. An '06 with 180 or bigger bullets would be my minimum.


----------



## TN.Frank (Nov 12, 2005)

LOL, I lived in Phoenix, AZ. for 16 years so, yes, I've hunted plenty West of the ol' Miss. If you need some bear medicine why not just go with a 338 Win. Mag. Why is it that everyone has to fall into this "new is better" deal? There are a lot of older ctgs. that work just as good today as they did back in the day. I guess I'm just old fashion and don't tend to jump on all the new "trends" that come alone. Have you ever thought about the .35 Whelen, it's an '06 based ctg. that has some pretty good balistics. Anyway, get whatever you want or can afford.


----------



## driggy (Apr 26, 2005)

338 is good, personally don't like the sharpness of the kick. Heard alot of good about the whelen. Only bad for me is I haven't gotten into reloading of metalic cartidges yet. Hard to find good selection of loads for it. Better than my 376 though (2- 225gr and 270gr only Hornady). Up in AK 375 H&H is as popular as 30-06 down there. 
If Billyclark is really into this, he could come up with recipes for both deer and moose. When I use reloads for shotgunning gives me a little extra pride when I shoot good. 
Sorry for being a little negative earlier. Just alot of people don't understand the terrain of ND. For example about 5 years ago out of staters couldn't figure out why there was so much flooding. Then when it was described as pouring water on a table top people started understanding just how flat the Eastern part of the state is.


----------



## fishless (Aug 2, 2005)

Of the 2 calibers listed 338 ultra would be my choice having said that there is no reason for a new super mag. I would not hesitate to shoot a moose with any gun 270 and up its all about shot placement, I bow hunt also (tradtional) if you can get within 20 yards of an animal with a bow Im pretty sure you can get within 200 yards with a rifle. By the way I grew up hunting west of the missouri river even in ND you can get close to your prey its called hunting and stalking not long range shooting. :2cents:


----------



## TN.Frank (Nov 12, 2005)

If I had to go with a "big gun" because of bears, ect. I'd just go with a good bolt gun in .338 Win. Mag. It's been around for years, has a proven track record and I'm sure with the proper recoil pad(pachmyer decelerator or the like) the recoil would be manageable. Other then that I'd just stick with the ol' '06. It's been killing game for almost 100 years and I'm sure it'll continue to do so for many more.

:beer:


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

I voted for the .338, but personally I'd rather have a .300 Winchester Mag.(not short mag) loaded with 220 gr. Combined Technology Fail Safes, and limit my shots to 200 yards.
:wink: 
If you didn't mind limiting yourself to 100 yards a .30-06 with the same load would be great.
:-? 
Or you could get a LAR Grizzly in .50 BMG and liquify anything from 0 to 3000 yards!


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

I would NOT get an Ultra Mag. I would stick with one of these.

1.) .338 Win Mag.

2.) .300 Win Short Mag. (WSM)

3.) .325 Win Short Mag. (WSM)

My buddy shot a 350 lbs. black bear with my .338 Win Mag in Winchester Model 70 and it absolutely hammered the bear he said. It also works great on deer.

If you shoot more deer with the same gun.....I'd stick with the .300 WSM, I bought my roomate one and he loves it.

Good luck. Tell us what you decide.

:sniper:


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

Winchester Fail Safes

Bullet choice is also important. I've had tons of luck (and good shot placement) with the Winchester FailSafes. They drop everything in there tracks. That's what my buddy used on his bear.

:sniper:


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

I have a Remington 700 LH 300 RUM. I have a muzzle brake on the rifle, which brings the recoil down to around that of a 270, maybe a bit less. My "light" 180 grain RUM handloads produce 150 FPS more than my heavy 300 Win Mag loads do!

The 300 RUM was not my first choice, I would have gotten a 300 Win Mag, had it been available in a Remington 700. Lefties can't be choosers.

I wouldn't want a steady diet of ANY of the RUM calibers w/o a brake on the rifle. No two ways around it, the RUM family of calibers generate a* LOT *of recoil!

BC, it's a bit tough recommending a caliber without knowing what you intend to hunt with it. Seems to me that as an all around big game round, you would be better served with a 7MM or 300 Mag.

But presuming you know what your getting into with those big calibers and have your reasons for wanting one, of the two I would go with the 325 WSM. I think you will find it the more versatile and shootable of the two choices you asked about.

Another consideration with the RUM's is barrel life. I was told straight up by a gunsmith from the Remington Custom Shop, that a guy can expect a barrel life of 1,000-2,000 rounds with the RUMS. That's not much, considering a 30-06/270 class barrel will last upwards of 5,000. I expect to burn out my 700's throat within 2-3 years, at which time it will be re-barrelled in 300 mag or 7mm mag...


----------

